# Reading > Write a Book Review >  the boy in the striped Pyjamas By John Boyne

## Niamh

A novel for everyone, no matter what age you are.
Written in the mind set of a nine year old boy, who finds himself living on the edge of a concentration camp in poland, after his father is promoted. It is a very well written novel, taken from the perspective of looking in at a concentration camp. Through the main characters Brunos selfish naive thoughts, we experience some of the horrors of WW2. It is a very sad story and deserves all of the book awards its recieved.
7 1/2 out of 10.

----------


## Scheherazade

Had a chance to read this book this weekend (It is a very quick read).

I don't want to give away too much about the story because the blurb says:


> The story of _The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas_ is very difficult to describe. Usually we give some clues about the book on the cover but in this case we think that would spoil the reading of the book. We think it is important that you start to read without knowing what it is about.
> 
> If you do start to read this book, you will go on a journey with a nine-year-old boy called Bruno (Thought this isn't a book for nine-year-olds). And sooner or later you will arrive with Bruno at a fence. Fences like this exist all over the world. We hope you never have to cross such a fence.


It is a heart warming story, albeit sad, making the reader question the ways of "adult" doings. 

Please give it a try if you are looking for a breather between longer reads.

*8/10 KitKats!*

----------


## lugdunum

You're right! Great book. And definitely not for kids (even though in French bookstores you'd find it in the kids section - don't know why?). 


I really liked the fact that nothing is said nor mentioned about any of the atrocities carried out during WWII. It reminded me in a way of the movie _La vita è bella_ (Life is beautiful) directed by Roberto Benigni in which everything is implied and nothing is showed. 


If I can just give some advice to sensitive readers (like me), then I would suggest to *avoid at all cost* reading the book in a public place (especially overcrowded such as public buses or such) in order to avoid making a fool of yourself by either giggling  :Tongue:  or worse, sobbing  :Bawling:  in front of everyone. 

I'd give it 8/10.

----------


## wessexgirl

I agree. It's a very good book. It's a quick read, and deceptively simple. I have been promoting it to as many people as I can, both adults and children, although I would think it's aimed at young teens, not Primary school children. A lot of adults in my school have been reading it. Have a tissue or two handy. 

On a similar note, those who liked this book may like _The Book Thief_ by Marcus Zusack. It's another book set in Germany during the war, and the central character is a young girl, although the narrator is ever-present. I won't give anything away, but another moving read.

----------


## annkas

> A novel for everyone, no matter what age you are.
> Written in the mind set of a nine year old boy, who finds himself living on the edge of a concentration camp in poland, after his father is promoted. It is a very well written novel, taken from the perspective of looking in at a concentration camp. Through the main characters Brunos selfish naive thoughts, we experience some of the horrors of WW2. It is a very sad story and deserves all of the book awards its recieved.
> 7 1/2 out of 10.


If you want to experience the horrors of WW2 why don't you read something that has been written by survivors? You will get much a better picture.

----------


## TurquoiseSunset

I just finished it 5 minutes ago, and I have to say it's a great book!! It's very sad, but still sweet, seeing everything from Bruno's perpective. I think all sad stories should be written depicting a child's view point, just because they're so innocent. I also liked the fact that it was written the way a nine year old would speak.

I would recommend this book to everyone. 
I give it 8 out of 10.

----------


## Virgil

I never heard of it, but enjoyed reading all the reviews. Something to consider if I ever come across. Thanks all.

----------


## Helga

I loved how it was written, the mindset of the boy and how he saw the world. but I didn't think it was very realistic, I don't think it was that easy to get to know a boy in Auswitch, and what I've read about these camps it was not very easy to get clothes and definitely not in the perfect size.... 
it was very well written and the first part was very good but later on not as good...

----------


## rosiemaud

i completely disagree... i am 13 and i have watched this film in my RE lessons at school... this is definately suitable for childern  :Lurk5:

----------


## Whistle

A good book and a great story. Although a little too simple sometimes, 6/10

----------

